# drug the sawmill out today



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 5, 2019)

after new carb and fuel pump, new set of blades from wood mizer and much wrangling, i started the mill today. mostly to cut rounds out of the plum graft unions/crotch that i bought. also cut some california pepper and some willow acacia. each of those graft union/crotches, net about 6 bisquit slabs, aprox 15 to 20" across, about 1 and 3/4 inch thick. i got about 100 of them from a local guy who has a charcoal and smoker wood business

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 5, 2019)

the willow acacia looks like mesquite, one picture above is of an sanded and sealed round of the plum made into a side table

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 5, 2019)

these are the california pepper. nearly always heavily spalted. and nearly always destroys itself when drying

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 5, 2019)

I'd love to see some pot calls from that California pepper

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 5, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'd love to see some pot calls from that California pepper


i have a pepper that died and dried whole standing, it's not quite as impressive once it's dry, buy the whole dried log will cut slabs/boards that could be turned into pot calls readily. some potential that it might need to be stabilized. what dimensions do you need


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 5, 2019)

4x4x1 if I can afford them.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 5, 2019)

not overly priced, what do you normally pay for spalted maple like that


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 5, 2019)

Heck, I haven't bought any spalted maple. No idea what its worth.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 5, 2019)

Figure what you want for a couple of those and a couple of the acacia if you're willing to part with it.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 5, 2019)

i can fill a large flat rate game board box with spalted pepper boards 1 1/4" thick for $40 plus $20 shipping


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 5, 2019)

mix half and half with acacia and pepper same price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 5, 2019)

vegas urban lumber said:


> these are the california pepper. nearly always heavily spalted. and nearly always destroys itself when drying
> 
> View attachment 173811
> 
> ...


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 5, 2019)

Nice stuff! what will all those cookies be used for?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 5, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Nice stuff! what will all those cookies be used for?


sold 10 already, just gotta prep them. end tables mostly, but i have a antique/oddities customer from california that will use them in his projects also. his business name is luxe rust
https://luxerust.com/gallery


----------



## DKMD (Nov 5, 2019)

Beautiful stuff! It’s a shame that the pepper tree self-destructs... love the coloring and contrast.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 5, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Beautiful stuff! It’s a shame that the pepper tree self-destructs... love the coloring and contrast.


pepper dried whole dead standing is typically ok for turnings, i have at least 2 of those logs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 6, 2019)

looked at the pepper this morning and all the yellow turned brown and black, pink seems to be holding though


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 8, 2019)

cut some willow acacia today
made 3+ inch thick turning blocks, cut 1" boards on either side of the piths, and slabbed at 2" thick one small log.
though the 1" thick boards are not shown they'll be good for pot calls

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 8, 2019)

check out the "figure" in the small log













View attachment 173872

View attachment 173873

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 9, 2019)

Its like opening Christmas presents!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 10, 2019)

All awesome , I would love to see how you hold those on your mill. I will be attempting some cookies in the near future ,or that is the plan


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 10, 2019)

i screw a 2 ft x 2ft sheet of plywood to end for cookies or to side for small boards, that ply wood is then screwed to the 2x6's that i have permanently screwed to a short area of the bed of the mill. it holds the piece in place and allows me to cut down to within about 2" of the bed so as to not hit the screws. my mill works fair with the clamps for big logs, and quite well with a flat face of long logs down, but small pieces and shorts(cookies) meed to be held with screws to a foot that is screwed to the bed. i'll upload some pics of such next round

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Nov 10, 2019)

vegas urban lumber said:


> check out the "figure" in the small log
> 
> View attachment 173869
> 
> ...


You have any of this available for purchase?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 10, 2019)

Bigg081 said:


> You have any of this available for purchase?


what sizes are you looking for. if i remember your other thread you're after slabs for resin pour tables?
most of the logs i'll be cutting in the next 2 months have been laying whole for a year or more. most are mesquite or acacia and desert willow. they tend to move very little once slabbed. on the other hand the california pepper and the olive will shrink and crack after slabbing. i slab mostly 18 to 24 inch wide logs by up to about 10 feet(not much longer than that straight). i have the ability to palletize and ship volumes


----------



## Bigg081 (Nov 11, 2019)

vegas urban lumber said:


> what sizes are you looking for. if i remember your other thread you're after slabs for resin pour tables?
> most of the logs i'll be cutting in the next 2 months have been laying whole for a year or more. most are mesquite or acacia and desert willow. they tend to move very little once slabbed. on the other hand the california pepper and the olive will shrink and crack after slabbing. i slab mostly 18 to 24 inch wide logs by up to about 10 feet(not much longer than that straight). i have the ability to palletize and ship volumes



Not looking for slabs for tables. But for cheese boards. Game board flat rate size boxes. Prefer 3/4 or 4/4 if possible. Dry is best.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 11, 2019)

i can cut 3/4 and 4/4 from seasoned logs of mesquite. will probably be in the 15 to 20% moisture range


----------



## Bigg081 (Nov 12, 2019)

vegas urban lumber said:


> i can cut 3/4 and 4/4 from seasoned logs of mesquite. will probably be in the 15 to 20% moisture range


That would be great. Mesquite, in my experience, doesnt move much, if at all. Live edge, stable cracks, knots and all other character is very much welcome. Feel free to PM me to discuss details, then we can post in the For Sale area to keep with the rules.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 12, 2019)

Bigg081 said:


> That would be great. Mesquite, in my experience, doesnt move much, if at all. Live edge, stable cracks, knots and all other character is very much welcome. Feel free to PM me to discuss details, then we can post in the For Sale area to keep with the rules.


i'll get some cut and send a pm with details

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm cornfusticated! When you say California Pepper destroys itself when drying - what does that mean?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 13, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> I'm cornfusticated! When you say California Pepper destroys itself when drying - what does that mean?


water content is so high that even whole dried logs have pockets inside where the wood has shrunk away to pockets as big as hens eggs. boards rarely are check free,even when handled with anchorseal or the like. the pips or corms in the burly areas will shrink by as much as 75% more than the surrounding wood. somewhat reminiscent of what i've seen a lot of smooth bark eucalyptus do. I've seen 3 inch thick slabs of that stuff turn almost 30 degrees over 8 feet

Reactions: Informative 3


----------

